# Anyone w/ a Painted Background?



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey everyone, has anyone painted the back of their tank? I would like to do this instead of a store bought background. My question is what type of paint did you use and what were the results? Couldnt find much help around town. Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I paint a lot of mine. Depending on the texture you want, you can roll it on or use a spray paint. I usually just use a latex. Do a light coat, let it dry, then another and another till you get the coverage you want. Just make sure you let it dry at least an hour before adding each coat or it will run on you.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I paint all my tanks now and I just use the cheap dollar store spray paint. I think it helps everything to stand out better, here is a pic of mine.


----------



## aspects (Feb 22, 2009)

i paint all of my tanks too. i use krylon fusion spray paint. it has never let me down.


----------



## dish418 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys, quick update instead of painting I went with Xtradark limo wint tint 2.5%. It was pretty easy going on, as long as you follow the video. Just something for everyone to think about.


----------

